# June Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on Jun 15th (the end of June14th...).

Please include with your submission your username and your Golden's name.

And just a reminder... *Golden Puppies only*, for the calendar contest.

*Please submit resized copy of your picture in this thread (preferred size 800x600), but make sure to keep an original of the photo.*
*If your photo wins the montly contest, you'll be asked to email original copy to **[email protected]**.*

If I don't receive original copy of your picture by email (once case you win), I won't be able to get it printed in good enough resolution in our calendar and your picture may be excluded from our calendar.
So please really make sure you keep an original.

We will need top quality resolution especially for the winner, since it will be in the calendar...

Any questions, let me know...

---------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT RULE:* *one photo per user/dog*

*Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules*

_-All entries must be submitted by the due date specified each month. _

_-Any Active Golden Retriever Forum Member is eligible to enter._

_-Each GRF member will be allowed to enter one images per contest. There is no limit to how many goldens can be in an individual photograph. But Goldens only. For the purposes of calendars, we ask that there be no other pets or humans in the pictures._

_-All photographs entered must be the original work of the submitting party._

_-Other than resizing, there should be no editing of your photo. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo. _
_- Even if you resize your photo to post in the submission thread._

_-For new photographs, please be sure to turn of your date indicator on your camera._

_-Images should be submitted as JPEGs/JPGs. _

_-With your submission, be sure to include your dogs name. If you submit to my e-mail, also include your forum member name._

_-Monthly themes - Our themes for the calendar are pretty vague. We're looking for a photograph that will look good for that month of the calendar. Each month we discuss suggestions, but they are just ideas. In the end, GFR members choose which picture wins._

_-If images do not meet the above criteria they will not be considered for judging. _

_-The winner is determined by GRF members, by voting in a poll each month._

_-The winning entry will be displayed in our 2009 Golden Retriever Forum Calendar. _
_- Winners will also receive a free calendar once they are completed. Please do not enter if you don't want your golden's photo included in the calendar._

_-In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs._


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Molly at almost 9 months.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sutton aka Hooch 6.5 mos*

"Sutton" - (Hooch) relaxing 6.5 mos


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Lucy at 10 weeks.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Try this one this time of my baby Meg. Aged about 12 weeks.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

SadieBodean
Gracie


----------



## Dodger08 (May 16, 2008)

This is my absolute fave of Dodger when he was 6 weeks old.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

baby Tucker when he first learned how to jump up on the couch.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Deacon at 5 months


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy at her first Vet appointment.. @8 weeks old..She was a very tired puppy...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rosie


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Early summer... a pond, a yummy stick and a golden retriever puppy. 

Life is good. 

Bob at 7 months old.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Junior on my bed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

A recent shot of Brady...


----------



## Redford (Feb 18, 2008)

Redford at 13 weeks with her dirty tongue.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer at 12 weeks, his first night at his Forever-Home...Toys a Plenty!


----------



## ksuer (Feb 26, 2008)

Andrew Wood (Andy)

He loves his sticks!


----------



## spocket (Apr 18, 2008)

*Picture of Newton for June*

our puppy Newton at about 8 weeks:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow - 7 weeks


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango at 5 months; Tally at 11 months.


----------



## tomi_jeans (May 31, 2008)

*puppy calendar contest*








daphne's puppies playing in the wagon at 6 weeks.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Oriana at 8 weeks old


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Jedi*

Jedi is 7 mos old today.


----------



## 0Bri (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's Quinn enjoying the sun.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

linncurrie - Harvey


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> "Sutton" - (Hooch) relaxing 6.5 mos


I am gonna have to vote for him!!!!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I want a puppy!!!!


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

*Stacey's Zoey*










My favorite of Zoey at 9 weeks old!


----------

